# Rat very suddenly cold and limp?



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

My rat Freddy was fine and eatting last night but today he's cold and limp. I found a huge penis plug when I was checking him over, I'd checked him for one last night as I do every night though. He's not showing any other symptoms and his breathing sounds fine? I've no idea what is wrong.. I have him on a heating pad for now to try and warm him up but I'm not sure what else to do.

Edit: he is responsive to my voice and his name, opening his eyes and twitching his ears and whiskers.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

His testicals are blue but his feet and everything else is pink... ofcourse this happens when my vet isn't open and the nearest emergency vet is a four hours drive and doesn't see rats....


----------



## Miss_Rattie (Jul 5, 2016)

If his circulation is affected, then it sounds like it could possibly be heart or respiratory-related. If it is respiratory, then do you have any antibiotics to hand? If so, then I would give him some amoxicillin if you have it. If it is a secondary infection, then the antibiotics will start to help. If it is something else, then the antibiotics will do no harm for him to have them.

Do you have a vet that you could call for a consultation over the phone? If not, then I would try and get him to eat and keep him warm and hydrated until you can get a vet consultation. Soft foods would be good to give him - my rats love scrambled egg and I often give this to them if they are poorly. Or, baby food is great if you can get some. If he looks like he has lost weight then this could be a sign of dehydration, so definitely try to get him to drink.

Best of luck with your boy.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

I have some Sulfa trimethprim I can attempt to get him to take, he's not acting like he'd take anything right now he's very still and limp.

EDIT: got him to take a dose


----------



## Skyerobin (Mar 31, 2016)

cyanosis of the testicles could be heart failure related. the other thing i can think is if circulation has got cut off for another more localised reason? but it'd be hard to know what, and google isn't coming up with much. if you feel the testicles, is there any swelling/lumps? could any of the penis plug be remaining? if he's been unable to pee he could be dehydrated and/or have a kidney infection, so cleaning away anything left to enable peeing, and getting water and electrolytes in him is a good idea. 
if everything else is pink, are they also warm (tail, feet, ears), or cold to the touch?

if it is heart related, i'd expect his breathing to be heavier though - you say it sounds fine, how does it look? any extra effort from the abdomen when breathing? is he opening his mouth at all? 

really the best thing might be to call the emergency vet for advice in case there's anything you need to be doing. or if there's an exotic vet further you could ring them for advice at least, explaining your situation.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

His whole body was chill to the touch but I have him on a heating pad and he's staying warm, nothing else is blue, I got all of the penis plug out and double checked. He just peed. I gave him some water and he took that. 
His testicles feel normal and dont look swollen, I do feel a very tiny lump near his penis in the abdomen.

He is not open mouthed, since he's warmed up his breathing looks a bit more labored. He wasn't breathing to deeply while he was cold. The emergency vet doesnt deal with rats. My vet isn't open at all on the weekends.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

He just had a seizure.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

He seized and died.. thank you guys for your help. I wish I could of done more for him.. but I'm thankful I got to comfort him and keep him warm.


----------



## Skyerobin (Mar 31, 2016)

i'm glad he's staying warm, has peed and has taken water. if you can give him some juice/coconut water it could help his electrolytes. 
i wonder if the lump could be an abcess/growth and interfering with the circulation? if so i don't know what you could do without a vet. if there's some swelling you could possibly bring it down with some ibuprofen - could help if he's in pain anyway. 

is there no emergency number for your usual vet? otherwise, would you be able to convince the emergency vet to at least give an advice call? it's ridiculous how few vets deal effectively with rats. is there any non-emergency vet open on a saturday near you?

the seizure could be about low oxygen, but it's so hard to know. is the room stuffy/unaired? some fresh air could help. and water apparently increases oxygen levels, so keep him well hydrated. it sounds like such a stressful situation you're in. if no vets are options, i'd possibly try ibuprofen, the antibiotic he's on, and just make sure he's getting enough fresh air, warmth, liquid and foods.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

Aww, Jokerfest, so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm sorry


----------

